# New Ranitomeya sp. from Peru



## afterdark

Does anyone have any additional info on the two new Ranitomeya recently found in Peru by the Dendrobates.org guys?

I have only seen the first page of the article and I'm very interested to read the whole thing if anyone has a copy.


----------



## Julio

mmmm i have nto heard anything about it, do you have a link to the article?

are you refering to this one?
http://www.dendrobates.org/defleri.html


----------



## poimandres

Dendrobates.org has the entire article by Twomey & Brown.

Here is the link:

http://www.dendrobates.org/articles/Twomey&Brown2009_Ranitomeya%20defleri.pdf


----------



## afterdark

Thanks for the help guys, but these frogs are actually post-defleri. I guess the dudes are on a roll lately!

Here is the link to the preview of the article:
http://www.mapress.com/zootaxa/2010/f/z02439p023f.pdf


----------



## skylsdale

I believe they are currently out of the country, but hope to have profile pages up for them soon.


----------



## afterdark

skylsdale said:


> I believe they are currently out of the country, but hope to have profile pages up for them soon.


Thanks very much Ron.


----------



## Chris Miller

On behalf of Lufthansa, we'd like to welcome all of you to al Aeropuerto Internacional Jorge Chávez. We know you have a choice when you fly and we thank you for choosing us. Enjoy your stay...


----------



## Julio

Aurotaenia said:


> On behalf of Lufthansa, we'd like to welcome all of you to al Aeropuerto Internacional Jorge Chávez. We know you have a choice when you fly and we thank you for choosing us. Enjoy your stay...


lol, there go the germans


----------



## poimandres

Julio said:


> lol, there go the germans


In both Peru and Bolivia they love Germans!!!

I almost had a heart attack in La Paz during the previous world cup when half the city was rooting for Germany over Argentina. 

Anyway, those dendrobates.org guys are definitely on a roll. I thought I was up to date with defleri...can't wait for more info on the new Ranitomeya. Have any of you seen any pics?


----------



## Dancing frogs

Yeah, the Dendrobates.org guys definatly rock...
I donated a small amount of $ to them a number of years back, and around a year or so later, got an email that told me that my contribution allowed them to travel to some remote, expensive place to get to, where they found and described a couple new species...how cool is that?
I'd have to try and boot up a crippled old computer to tell you which ones though...as I can't remember what they were.


----------



## thedude

cyanovittata sounds awesome, all black with blue lines/reticulation?? thats crazy.

ill have to buy some things from their site since a portion goes to their trips. i love what they are doing. nice job guys!


----------



## ETwomey

Just got back in the US this morning, my goal is to get accounts up for both these species before I return to Peru next week. And yes, cyanovittata is indeed awesome. I've attached a plate from the paper.


----------



## poimandres

Wow awesome...thank you for posting that. Welcome back!


----------



## jubjub47

Ric Sanchez said:


> Just got back in the US this morning, my goal is to get accounts up for both these species before I return to Peru next week. And yes, cyanovittata is indeed awesome. I've attached a plate from the paper.


That is definitely a nice frog. Great find and keep it up!


----------



## thedude

Ric Sanchez said:


> Just got back in the US this morning, my goal is to get accounts up for both these species before I return to Peru next week. And yes, cyanovittata is indeed awesome. I've attached a plate from the paper.


WOW, i knew it would be awesome! thanks for posting that. i cant wait to read about them on the site!


----------



## afterdark

Ric Sanchez said:


> Just got back in the US this morning, my goal is to get accounts up for both these species before I return to Peru next week. And yes, cyanovittata is indeed awesome. I've attached a plate from the paper.


Fantastic! Thanks so much for the post. I'll keep my eyes peeled for the accounts. Congrats!


----------



## afterdark

Just wanted to update this thread as I saw that the new species accounts are up!

Dendrobates.org - Ranitomeya yavaricola

Dendrobates.org - Ranitomeya cyanovittata


----------



## Chris Miller

Thanks! They are really cool. Neat to see the vanzolinii genetic group growing too.


----------



## poison beauties

Dendrobates.org - Ranitomeya yavaricola
Definately my pick of whats newly found. This frog would be very nice to have in my collection.
Michael


----------



## fred

Michael, 
It must be possible to order legal c.b. from Germany by now..


----------



## james67

fred said:


> Michael,
> It must be possible to order legal c.b. from Germany by now..


wow you just seem to have a bad and accusatory attitude. why bring this from the other thread you started?

 sad.
james


----------



## flapjax3000

I think that it was just a joke. Good old Dutch humor. James go back and watch Austin Powers 3, it will make you feel better.


----------



## R1ch13

Crackin little frogs, the both of them.

I do prefer the Yavaricola though.

I do hope the implications of Freds joke are untrue though.

Would be an absolute shame if they were available already.

Richie


----------



## fred

Hi james,

I'm not so good in all these signs, don't know how these smileys work..just hooked in on the other jokes..


----------



## SmackoftheGods

They're both cool, but I think I prefer the cyanovittata.... Can't explain it, just love it.


----------



## markpulawski

Not me, the gold legs on that Yavaricola are amazing, so many frogs MP...so many frogs...


----------



## Vermfly

The Yavaricola is gorgeous. The gold legs with the light blue stripes makes it look kind of retro. Like it was designed in the 70's. Definitely a pretty frog.


----------

